# Fight Quest on Tonight in China!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 28, 2007)

Fight Quest is on tonight and they are in China.
10 pm on the Discovery channel!

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/daily.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is the main page for Fight Quest: http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/fightquest/fightquest.html


----------



## buldog (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.  I missed last night's show but there is a rerun on Jan. 4 right after the next episode on the Phillipines.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2007)

buldog said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I missed last night's show but there is a rerun on Jan. 4 right after the next episode on the Phillipines.


 
I want ruin all the details but I did enjoy it more than I have the Human Weapon series.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Same here.  The hosts have a very different attitude about what's going on.  The fights at the end of the show were actually pretty good and the hosts didn't seem to mind taking some good shots.


----------



## Seidogirl (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought it was cool that they were training with the monks and I actually learned a few things!  I think it's better than Human Weapon, but I need to see a few more shows before I can make a fair comparison.

Some other MA shows I like are 'Mind, Body and Kickin' Moves' and 'Deadly Arts'.  I saw the Deadly Arts show on karate the other night and it was very informative.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 29, 2007)

Fight Quest = Human weapon - repsect for traditionalism ('you cann't keep a fighter interested with stick twirling') + fights being _less_ fixed. 
All in all, it was about a 3.5 out of 5 (note, so is Human Weapon)


----------



## Seidogirl (Dec 29, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Fight Quest = Human weapon - repsect for traditionalism ('you cann't keep a fighter interested with stick twirling') + fights being _less_ fixed.
> All in all, it was about a 3.5 out of 5 (note, so is Human Weapon)


 
I'd have to agree.  I thought they were showing a real lack of respect for the spiritual and traditional aspects of kung fu and that really turned me off.  That bald guy seems like a real tool and is only interested in beating people up, not in the tradition behind MA, but then from what I can gather, I don't think he's ever studied any traditional martial arts, only MMA.  But I want to see a few more shows before I give it a thumbs down.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 29, 2007)

Seidogirl said:


> I'd have to agree. I thought they were showing a real lack of respect for the spiritual and traditional aspects of kung fu and that really turned me off. That bald guy seems like a real tool and is only interested in beating people up, not in the tradition behind MA, but then from what I can gather, I don't think he's ever studied any traditional martial arts, only MMA. But I want to see a few more shows before I give it a thumbs down.


 
I agree. I want to see a traditionalist on one of these shows. Who knows, maybe next time they'll do Tae Kwon Do and one of them will be scarred out of this and replaced and replaced with an old school Kung Fu guy (Human Weapon refernce intended).

OHHH, show idea! We take two Shaolin monks who are (say) 18, who have been training at Shaolin for there whole life, and take them to the US. Have them train with MMA guys, and then, fight them! I'll enjoy the blood shed, if nothing else. (LOL)


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 29, 2007)

I was reasonably impressed by Fight Quest.  The bald guy... didn't really impress me except for taking (and giving) some good shots; he didn't seem to be interested in really training, so much as going through some motions until he got to fight.  The other guy seemed more willing to really train.  But... in five days, how much really can you learn of any style of kung fu, unless you'd already trained in something related.

The fights definitely did seem less staged than on Human Weapon.

I'm interested to see some more episodes...  until then, I'll withhold my judgement.


----------



## windwalker (Jan 1, 2008)

Seidogirl said:


> I'd have to agree.  I thought they were showing a real lack of respect for the spiritual and traditional aspects of kung fu and that really turned me off.  That bald guy seems like a real tool and is only interested in beating people up, not in the tradition behind MA, but then from what I can gather, I don't think he's ever studied any traditional martial arts, only MMA.  But I want to see a few more shows before I give it a thumbs down.



I agree.  I think the bald guy (forget his name) has the wrong attitude.  It seemed to me like he didn't want to learn.  He was the proverbial full cup.  He traveled all the way to China to study with a master but in the end he walked away not knowing anything more than he did before. 

That being said, I probably still watch every episode. :shrug:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 2, 2008)

One of them said that Kung Fu is for demonstrations and not a real fighting art.

Guess he doesn't get around much.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> One of them said that Kung Fu is for demonstrations and not a real fighting art.
> 
> Guess he doesn't get around much.


 
Well if they are basing that on the Kung fu (not Sanda) taught at Shaolin or the various Universities of Physical education that teach Kung Fu (not Sanda) these days they are right. If they are basing it on the traditional schools of Kung fu both in and out of China they are wrong.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 2, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well if they are basing that on the Kung fu (not Sanda) taught at Shaolin or the various Universities of Physical education that teach Kung Fu (not Sanda) these days they are right. If they are basing it on the traditional schools of Kung fu both in and out of China they are wrong.


I don't know Xue, I thought that Shaolin is considered the 'root' of hard style Kung Fu, how could it (then) be about only demonstration?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> I don't know Xue, I thought that Shaolin is considered the 'root' of hard style Kung Fu, how could it (then) be about only demonstration?


 
First it is not the root; it is another branch on the tree as far as hard CMA goes a very influential branch but a branch just the same. And if you are talking Tang Dynasty Shaolin up until Qing Dynasty Shaolin they were very effective and very good martial artists but if you are talking todays shaolin they are contemporary Wushu for flash and Sanda for fighting. And Sanda does not come from Shaolin it comes form the PRC. And they are teaching sports Sanda at Shaolin today not Police/Military so even that has had much of the Qinna and Shuaijiao removed.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jan 3, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well if they are basing that on the Kung fu (not Sanda) taught at Shaolin or the various Universities of Physical education that teach Kung Fu (not Sanda) these days they are right. If they are basing it on the traditional schools of Kung fu both in and out of China they are wrong.


 
Xue,

I'm sure they are not basing it on anything other than personal bias.  The bald guy (can't remember his name right now and don't care to anyway) is an MMA guy.  There's a video on youtube where he is up against "Jason Chambers" of Human Weaponless. 

I wasn't surprised by his lack of respect for anything while there.  Top it off with his statements voiced over during the matches, he just wanted to beat somebody up.

As annoying as it was the first show is probably going to be better than Fight Quest.  At least with Human Weapon, I wanted to give it a chance, but baldy is an A$$$ole!!!!!! 

Bill Duff said silly things but he didn't appear to be offensive by design.


----------

